
Information Regarding Ethos Agreement to Acquire PIR from the Internet Society - tobltobs
https://www.keypointsabout.org/
======
tobltobs
Interesting that the Contact on this Page for the "Public Interest Registry"
is handled not by PIR but by "Jackson Street Partners, LLC is a specialized
communications firm offering real-time issues / reputation management services
to corporate clients and individuals". The contact for Ethos is also handled
by a reputation management firm, sardverb.com in their case.

